# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Urineleider doorgeknipt

## cieleke1

hoi allemaal

mijn verhaal begint met dat ik baarmoederhalskanker had na de operatie kreeg ik een abces en bij t openen van dat abces hebben ze mn urineleider dorgeknipt..
na een hersteloperatie (die niet gelukt is)heb ik nu nog een kans dat t gemaakt kan worden,anders moeten ze van de darm een urineleider maken of een nier eruit halen..mijn vraag is heeft iemand hier ervaringen mee???

----------


## Leontien

Ik heb er geen ervaringen mee, maar ik vroeg me af hoe het nu met je gaat. Heb je de hersteloperatie al gehad?

----------

